# Jotul GF 300 DV Pilot not working but burners are working??



## NHoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2019)

Hey All,

I purchased a used Jotul GF 300 DV and when I hooked it up I was getting spark but no pilot.  I took it apart so I could access the thermocoupler and pilot assembly and did a thorough cleaning by disconnecting the gas line and pushing in the pilot and blowing air through.  Now when I push in the pilot knob still not getting the pilot lit but now gas rushes to all the burners and using an aim n flame I am able ti fire up the burners but still not the pilot.  When I release the pilot knob, everything shuts off.  I attached a pic of the wiring but I am pretty sure that it's correct.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Ken


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 23, 2019)

Open the unit & remove all the logs.  
Disconnect the Piezo. 
Turn the on-pilot-off knob to the PILOT position.
Press the pilot knob & stick your head in the firebox. 
Can you HEAR the gas coming out of the pilot hood?


----------



## NHoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2019)

DAKSY said:


> Open the unit & remove all the logs.
> Disconnect the Piezo.
> Turn the on-pilot-off knob to the PILOT position.
> Press the pilot knob & stick your head in the firebox.
> Can you HEAR the gas coming out of the pilot hood?



Thanks so much for your reply. There isn’t any gas coming from the pilot hood but it does come out of the burners pretty strong but as soon as I release the on off pilot knob it stops


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 23, 2019)

SIT Gas Valve? Might have crapped out. Doesn't happen very often. 
New one is a couple of hundred bucks.
Before you purchase a new one, go here...
http://www.gdainfo.com/Resource1049...SIT Millivolt Valve Troubleshooting Guide.pdf


----------



## NHoutdoorsman (Apr 24, 2019)

OK So I went out and bought this multimeter but have no idea how to use it based on the steps you provided in the PDF.  The multimeter I bought is below. 

1.  Thermocouple Millivolt Check - It says to place one lead on to wire (supplied) what wire?  Where do I set the dial on my MM to MV or Volts DC
2.  Safety Magnet Test - I think I did this successfully  I set the multimeter to 20M (about 1:00 on my MM and disconnected all the wires and it read 0.00
3.  Thermopile Millivolts check - Where do I set the MM dial to for this test

I don't believe the remainder of the tests apply as the burner fires up

Thanks again for your help


----------



## Millbilly (Apr 24, 2019)

If gas is coming out of your burner without your pilot being lit you can skip all the multi meter tests.  Sounds like a valve failure


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 24, 2019)

Set it one click counterclockwise to "200"...
For the thermocouple (TC), you will need to disconnect the threaded end from the gas valve.
Put one lead on the wire leading to the threaded end, & the other lead on the very end where it goes in the valve.
You will need to have another hand to engulf the TOP 3/8" of the TC with a flame...Match or Scripto lighter will work.
You should get a reading ABOVE 28 mV.
For the thermopile (TP) place one lead on TP-TH terminal screw & the other on the TP screw...
With the pilot flame on the TP & the On-Pilot-Off knob ON, but the burner switch OFF, you should 500+ mV...
With the burner ON, you should get 200+ mV.
HTH


----------



## Millbilly (Apr 24, 2019)

Do not do what the last post said.  You do not want to be lighting your pilot while gas is flowing from your burner!


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 24, 2019)

Good Point. I stand corrected.


----------

